# Angeln in Grönland



## junior_Carp (1. April 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand info's über das Angeln in Grönland (Methoden, Köder,..) vorrangig in Flüssen und Seen.

Gruß
junior_carp


----------



## bine (1. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Grönland*

ein Bekannter von mir war dort und hat schöne Forellen gefangen, auf kleine Spinner!!  #6 
Aber sobald ich es mir leisten kann, bin ich dort auf jeden Fall auch mal selbst!! #6  #6  #h


----------



## Albrecht (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Grönland*

Hi,
Ich war vor ein paar Jahren in Grönland (Paradise Valley).
Wir sind mit 30kg Rucksäcken und Fliegenruten 3 Wochen herumspaziert.

Im Süßwasser fängt man ausschließlich Arctic Char 50-100 cm (unser bester war 84) an Streamern am besten Egg-Sucking-Leeches und Orange Bugger, die Spinnfischer verwenden fast nur Spinner (und verangeln damit unzählige Fische).

Unlängst war auf der F&F DVD ein Bericht bei dem mir das  :v kam.
Wir haben auch mal solche "Sportsfreunde" getrofen die mit dem Flieger mitten in der Pampa gelandet sind und nach 3 Stunden mit Dutzenden Saiblingen wieder abgeflogen sind (Forellenpuff-Feeling in ultimae Thule...)

LG,
Al


----------

